# Dia de los Muertos Catarina ideas?



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello fellow Halloweenies! 

Long time no see  
Hope everyone is keeping well..

I thought I would pick your brains, if you'll indulge me, as I have begun to properly plan this year's festivites. The theme is Dia de los Muertos and my costume plan is an elaborate Catarina skeleton figure, with traditional Mexican dress. I am looking for photos or inspiration for making the actual outfit - I'm not sure whether to find a dress and mod it, or make a skirt from scratch and find a suitable top etc. 

More important than the dress or clothing itself, I need to find or make a skeleton suit as when I did the Corpse Bride last year, painting my whole body took forever and was very awkward! I would rather not have to paint bones onto myself again this year.. although I am open to the idea of painting on a sheer material etc, if such a thing would work. Where could I find a skeleton suit thin enough to wear under other clothes? The UK is pretty limited with regards to costumes (hence why I make them myself) but I don't mind ordering from overseas if it's what I need 

Any ideas or inspirational pics you can provide, or tips on traditional Mexican dress, would be amazing! Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Magick. Try this website. Catalog - Sueños Latin American Imports They have some really cool things there that might be able to give you some ideas Hope this helps!*


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

not sure if these pix will help, this is from the graveyard in Old Town San diego during the day of the dead festival


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Very original idea, I think most people do not know what Dia de los Muertos is. I would say Cali and Mexico are more likely to have what your looking for. I'm sure you could find pics on the net to help. Good Luck!!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Spooki I love you! Thank you so much for that link, they have some wicked cool things on that website 

Litemareb4xmas - Those photos are fab! Thank you - they are definitely fantastic inspiration for my decorations! 

Sychoclown - thanks! I have been in love with the imagery and mythology surrounding Day of the Dead for years and have wanted to celebrate it, but by the time I finished with the Halloween party I was too spent to do another the day after! This year I thought - why not combine the two? Gives my guest something a bit different and I can't wait


----------

